# Brit abroad... at Tokyo Riding Club!



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

northmcqueen said:


> I've never ridden dressage before, so I'm not sure what the style is like in England, but the style here is slightly different from what I'm used to. In the UK I mainly ride rising trot (posting trot to those in the USA) but here its mostly sitting. The paces are also a lot slower & feel more controlled, though I think this is a general characteristic of dressage, no? I'm enjoying learning some things about this discipline anyway.



I'm trying to teach my former showjumping 6 year old to do some basic Dressage, yes the paces are slower and you would do more sitting trot - you're supposed to do all sitting trot in tests.

Sounds like a great place to be!!


----------



## northmcqueen (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha my sitting trot sucks at the moment! Hopefully it will improve :wink:


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I finally learned how to do sitting trot on a lesson years ago, when the instructor made us do rising trot for _ages_ - my legs were knackered, so I did sitting trot and because I let my legs dangle all of a sudden _OMG I'm doing proper sitting trot!!!_ I try to remember that sensation to this day and it really helps me to keep my seat in the saddle.


----------



## northmcqueen (Nov 4, 2009)

*Baaaaaaaaaad stable manners, dude.*

Well... I don't really have much to report other than that this week I got to ride some awesome horses.
The other day I got put on a grey mare called Jasmine. She is literally one of the most beautiful horses i've ever seen 
Someone had warned me she was evil LOL, but she was really nice for me. Also learnt a few dressage moves (all this dressage stuff is new to me) and managed to actually get the horse to DO the moves first time of asking. Small achievement but i'm pleased with myself 

Today I rode a horse called Toshu. He was one of the nicest horses I've ever ridden. (Really nice canter!!!) BUT.
And its a big but.
He is an absolute nightmare on the ground. Especially in the stable. 
The other day, for example, I was washing him down, and he obviously wasn't enjoying it and got a bit nasty. But in his stable? Oh my god. He charges, bites, kicks. All eyes, you know. 
I wouldn't MIND if it was just the occasional agitated nip on the shoulder (you know the type where you scold them, they look all innocent, and never learn their lesson )
It's not. He full on goes for your face. Its not like its just me (at first I thought maybe he just took a dislike to me haha), he's the same way with everyone.
Theres a couple of horses like that over here. But he seems to be the most extreme.
I mean, I've seen it alot the other way round- the ones that are sweet as pie on the ground, but a nightmare to ride. He's the first I've seen like this. Don't know, maybe like I said in my first post I'm just used to how lovely and uncaring the horses in Manchester are! 
As Toshu isn't my horse, i'm really limited what I can DO. But why should I put up with nearly losing my face for absolutely NO reason for the next year huh? Huh? HUH?!?!?
So any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My horse was attacking me in the stable like that! It was a dominance issue tho' so I did Join-Up with him and he's much better now


----------



## northmcqueen (Nov 4, 2009)

Its been raining ridiculously in Japan all week, so on Saturday when I was working, most of the customers had cancelled. Meaning nothing to do.
Other than... ride North McQueen!
Which I did 
There is little land here in Japan, so horses aren't turned out the same as they are in England (and, I'm guessing, America..) So obviously Northy was very excited to be out and about! Very fresh! 
But I'll forgive him, because when we weren't in the school, he seemed all sad and down  He was very clingy too, following me round the stable with his head glued to my shoulder, and getting noisey when I went away. Poor baby, hope he's feeling happier this week 

Anyway, lack of customers was a photo opportunity....









North McQueen <3


----------

